
China Denies It Asked for Moreys Firing over HK Tweet - oshea
https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/china-denies-asked-moreys-firing-hk-tweet-66364502
======
wilson_4
Seemed pretty likely that a response would be made after watching the video
interview with Time posted yesterday.

This is going to turn into weirdly most interesting stories for the NBA in a
long time.

~~~
obrother
So either China is Lying, or Silver. Hard to see a way either side backs off
their statement at this point. 100% agree on the weirdness of the whole
situation

